# Frage zu FPS-Drops in Spielen



## SteelEpoch (5. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,
da ich trotz Recherche keine genaue Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden habe, wollte ich sie einfach mal hier stellen.
Ich wollte nämlich wissen, ob es normal ist, dass ich in Spielen hin und wieder mal einen kurzen FPS-Drop habe, welcher einen genauso kurzen Ruckler verursacht. Danach gehen die FPS wieder in ihren normalen Bereich.
Je nach Spiel variiert die Häufigkeit dieser Drops, in Battlefield V und Black Ops 3 kommen sie ungefähr 2-3 Mal pro Runde vor, in CS:GO und PUBG schon etwas öfter. Ansonsten laufen die Spiele aber flüssig und ohne Tearing.
Außerdem ist mein Monitor G-Sync fähig, welches ich im Nvidia Control Panel aktivert habe, zusammen mit Vsync. Zudem sind meine FPS mithilfe von RTSS auf 141 limitiert (von 144hz).
Übertaktet ist meine GPU zurzeit nicht . Außerdem können es nicht die Temperaturen meiner GPU bzw. CPU sein, diese erreichen nämlich niemals 80°C und sind idr. bei ungefähr 65°C.

Falls es jemand dazu noch wissen möchte, hier meine Hardware:
*CPU* Ryzen 7 2700X | *RAM* G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB       CL16 @ 2933
*GPU* MSI 1070 Ti Gaming | *MB* MSI X470 Gaming Plus |       *SSD* Samsung 840 128 GB & Intel X25-M 80 GB | *HD *WD       Blue 3 TB
      Lancool K62 | Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH | Acer XB241H *144Hz*       G-Sync
      Telekom @ 50/10 (LAN-Kabel)

Damit das hier keiner falsch versteht, diese Framedrops sind kein ernstes Problem für mich, ich kann sehr gut mit ihnen leben. Aber mich interessiert dennoch, ob das jeder hat 
oder doch bei mir irgendwas nicht richtig läuft, und würde sie natürlich gerne loswerden wenn es geht.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2019)

Zuerst mal: GSync und gleichzeitig Vsync ist unsinnig. GSync ist ja eben dazu da, dass du kein VSync mehr brauchst, denn VSync kann die FPS begrenzen. VIELLEICHT hat es ja damit zu tun, wobei meines Wissens GSync dann gar nicht arbeitet, wenn VCync aktiv ist.


Zum anderen: es könnten einfach nur Server-Lags sein, die kurz auftreten, denn du redest ja nur von Online-Modi, oder? Es kann auch zB ein Virenscanner schuld sein, oder eine Software vom Mainboard, oder auch Tools, die anderweitig an hast. Selbst eine im Hintergrund aktive Tastatursoftware oder so. Auch kann es sein, dass ein Treiber nicht aktuell genug ist - da also mal bei MSI fürs Board nachsehen, und für USB-Geräte beim entsprechenden Hersteller. Grafikkarte natürlich bei Nvidia.

Ein anderer Grund kann sein, dass einfach nur ab und an nachgeladen wird, und wenn die Games nicht auf der SSD sind, sondern auf der Festplatte, dann kann das schon mal kleine Drops geben. Ebenso mal prüfen, ob Windows evlt. im Hintergrund die Laufwerke "indiziert" => Rechtsklick auf C:, E: usw., Eigenschaften und da mal nachsehen, was weiter unten angekreuzt ist. Weder komprimieren noch indizieren sollte für die beste Performance aktiv sein.


----------



## SteelEpoch (5. Januar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.  Die Sache mit der G-Sync und V-Sync  Kombination habe ich halt in etlichen Foren und  Guides gelesen, die wohl bekannteste dazu wäre hier: https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/

Und ja, das Ganze kommt meistens im Online-Modus vor (und ansonsten noch in Far Cry 5, keine Ahnung warum, liegt aber wahrscheinlich am Spiel selbst).

An einer nicht vorhandenen SSD scheint es jedoch nicht zu liegen (außer am Rundenbeginn von PUBG), da ich Battlefield V bereits auf einer SSD habe, es jedoch trotzdem die gleichen Ruckler gibt. Ich wollte mir aber sowieso demnächst mal eine gute holen.

Zur Indizierung und den Hintergrundprogrammen werde ich jetzt aber auf jeden Fall noch bei mir ein paar Sachen machen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2019)

In dem Link steht, das man im Spiel VSync abschalten sollte - ob es stimmt, dass man es in den Treibern  aktivieren kann, weiß ich nicht genau, und im Text weiter unten steht auch nichts mehr von VSync an, sondern off. An sich schaltet man VSync es aber komplett ab, da VSync und GSync ja verschiedene Verfahren sind, die sich in die Quere bekommen: G-Sync gibt dem Monitor so weil Hertz, wie die Grafikkarte FPS schafft. VSync aber schaut, wie viel Hertz der Monitor schafft, und begrenzt die FPS auf einen Wert, der dazu "passt", also zB 77 FPS, damit 2x 77 = 144 Hz ergeben.

Ein ganz anderes Thema wäre, ob einem das Ergebnis mit Vsync vlt besser gefällt. Denn wenn du zB nur 40 FPS hast, hast du bei GSync auch nur 40Hz - mit Vync würden die Hz vervielfacht werden, was "sanfter" wirken könnte


----------

